# Anyone put a GSD with a Weimaraner?



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm wondering if they have compatible personalities. My daughter just moved out and took our Great Dane with her.  If she stays out, I'll be looking for a second dog and wondered if anyone had any experience keeping the two together. I probably won't be getting another puppy, but would love to find a good playmate of similar size for Grendel.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Depends on each dog's personality. Some dogs mesh, some don't. I don't really think it has anything to do with the specific breeds.

If you're worried about the size difference... GSD's mix well with smaller dogs. You might have to keep a very careful eye on them in the beginning, but it's definitely possible to mix the two.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Our old childminder had a male German Shepherd with a female Weimaraner -they got on great. But they were both exceptionally gentle dogs, with a house constantly full of babies and toddlers and mums and dads always coming and going they had to be.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

both are energetic breeds that need a job to do as well as socialization and training. Similar in size as well. As long as they meet appropriately and are of opposite sex and are proven to be good with other animals, it could be an agreeable match.


----------



## Renmure (Jun 5, 2012)

What about getting another Great Dane? We have one of each and over the last 20 years have always kept the two breeds together. One for the brains, one for the brawn......no need to guess which is which :wild:

Wendy


----------



## FiveOH (Jan 4, 2013)

This probably wont help any but my parent's Weimerainer is 6 years old and she DOES NOT LIKE my 9 week old puppy lol. I know shes not used to him yet and it will take some time. It's kinda funny how intimidated she is by him though.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not worried about the sizes. Not only was our Dane 50lbs heavier, but we had a dachshund most of the summer and he got along with both. I was curious about personality never having had one before. I know they share a lot of traits.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you know your dog wants or needs another
dog around? you may want it but does your dog need it?


----------

